# Canned foods



## Magi

I just got back from our local Family Dollar. I had to pick up a few supplies for the office, so i wandered over to the canned food section. I noticed a canned sausage, the brand name was Banners, it looked like a breakfast patty. Has anyone tried this and is it any good? Also i notice there was lots of Kippers, smoked osters, and other seafood. Does anyone have this type of food in their supplies? Just wondering if its an aqquired taste. I did get a Box of chicken salad with crackers made by Brunswick. Made a nice little snack, but i would hardly call it a meal. lol Also i picked up 2 small cans of Potted meat made by Armour. It has been a long time since i ate that, we used to carry a can or two in our webgear or ruck when i was in the army. Just enough food for a quick snack.

Can anyone else recommend good brands or brands they like.


----------



## Canadian

I have lots of crab and tuna and smoked salmon keeps forever. I'm on the lookout for shrimp and lobster. I'd also take anchovies or sardines. 

Not a fan of canned oysters or clams. No snails either. I only like them with lots of butter and I'm only storing vegetable oil and lard. 

I can't bring most of the canned meats home because my wife looks at the sodium and preservatives and says no right away. 

I'm not a fan of canned chicken. 

Millionaire is a good brand for sardines. But they are hit and miss with stamping proper expiry dates. Clover leaf is good for the seafood stuff.


----------



## sailaway

We cleaned my 90 year old Mother in Law's Apartment out over the weekend. I noticed what canned food she had was a couple years past shelf life. Also bandaids and other goods in the medicine cabinet were beyond shelf life or old and yellowed. Things don't seem to last that long, before they are bad. I am trying to figure an optimal ammount of time and food to stock so that I am not over invested, but prepared. I like the time frame of 3 months supply. In my rotation as shelf times begin to end I am thinking of donating to the local food bank. Are there any other thoughts as to time and ammount


----------



## Expeditioner

We have a year supply of on hand. Take the shelf life of the food and divide it by two. Then organize your food by shelf life. We rotate the oldest portion emergency food supply every 3 months by working it into our daily meals. If we are unable to work any of ou emergency supply into our regular foof supply we donate it to a church pantry or food bank.

Costco has a shelf rotation system for sale on its web site. It also has a rottaion system that fits into existing cabinets. Here is the link:

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=2&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1


----------



## The_Blob

that's a nice looking unit, Expeditioner, but I think I could fabricate one for much less (with the amount of material I have laying around MAYBE for free  )

I like to keep a 6 month supply (for 4 people) of food, I like to have friends over tho & that messes up the timeline a little, I'm wondering if I should get them involved but most of them just don't have the income, of course what price can you put on survivability?

I already know that if things really went to Hell I would more than likely help them out, as I have in the past... I just hope it doesn't bite me in the A$$ !


----------



## Expeditioner

If I had the time and better fabrication skills I would build my own! Right now I am trying to finish the honey do list (its the neevr ending story), cut firewood, make improvements to our BOL, and get ready for bow season! The deer are plentiful in my area....one deer to help stock the freezer......one deer to trade for some bison.......


----------



## Conelrad

Be aware most canned food cans are lined with a plastic that leaches BPA (a carcinogen) into the contents. Not a good thing to be eating, but probably better than starving.

Likely better to dehydrate and save your own items if possible, or buy commercially freeze-dried foods for long term storage.

There is a great set of videos on You-tube showing how to dehydrate just about everything and it keeps for many years.


----------



## The_Blob

Conelrad said:


> There is a great set of videos on You-tube showing how to dehydrate just about everything and it keeps for many years.


could you provide a link please? kthanx


----------



## Expeditioner

Here is a link to some videos on dehydration. Don't know if it is the same series Conelrad is referring too.


----------



## Conelrad

*Is the same.*

This lady has quite a series on dehydrating food on the "social video quagmire". Watch one and the rest will pop up. The end product will last for many years when properly stored, and bit of H20 is all it takes to have fresh food again.

Conelrad
640 & 1240 on your AM dial


----------



## rainygardener

I went nuts this week stocking up on canned goods for the coming months. I try to stock up whenever I see sales. This week I was really surprised to to see extreme price rises in some canned goods and groceries, it was like shopping in Britain, but higher! Shee's, my gardens will be better planned next season till they are perfected. My 8 chickens have finally started laying, didn't think I'd ever have birds, but it is really fun collecting eggs everyday.


----------



## GewehrWolf

I've kept a LOT of canned food over the years and if I've learned one thing it's to get a couple of cans of something and try it before you consider it for your prep food stash. See if whatever it is can be used in different ways so it will be useful in stand alone meals as well as an ingredient for others. Banners is good as far as canned food goes but from a dollar store I would be VERY careful to check the dates on the cans (Especially if getting the seafood stuff) or you might be buying something at the end of it's shelf life. Dollar stores sometimes buy quanity lots of food items which are just about ready to run out and pass the savings (And maybe "Something Else") on to you.

I label all my canned stuff with a Sharpie and keep rotating stuff from my prep supply into the regular food stock all the time so nothing sets too long and gets nasty. Works pretty well for me.


----------



## Canadian

Rotation is very important.


----------



## sailaway

I've added some canned food to my 3 day bag; 1 Chef Boyardee Lasagna, 2 Van Camps Beanee Weenees and 2 Armour Vienna Sausages. I went for cans with peel off tops for ease of use. They can also be directly heated over a flame with no other mess. I also want to add a couple of small cans of fruit. Total weight added to my pack should be about 3#s.


----------



## Jason

If I had to live on Chef Boyardee Lasagna and Vienna sausages, I think I'd have wished the sh&t would have hit the fan a little harder. 

Sorry, Sail-just my 2 cents.


----------



## Canadian

Say hello to Miss Boyardee! ;-)


----------



## sailaway

Jason said:


> If I had to live on Chef Boyardee Lasagna and Vienna sausages, I think I'd have wished the sh&t would have hit the fan a little harder.
> 
> Sorry, Sail-just my 2 cents.


I'm with you on that too. I normally don't eat the stuff, but for longer term storage in the BOB and enough callories to go for 3 days, I settled in on this. We normally eat all fresh fruits and vegetables from the farmers market downtown. Kind of hard to keep apples, peppers and tomatoes fresh in your BOB.


----------



## NaeKid

I was just at the local Army & Navy store last night (getting more camping / survival supplies) and wander'd over to their grocery aisle (didn't know it was even there) .. I got a huge pile of Japanese noodle-soup for next to nothing .. just need to add hot water.

They also have canned goodies for half the price of all the other stores nearby ... :2thumb:


----------



## The_Blob

NaeKid said:


> I was just at the local Army & Navy store last night (getting more camping / survival supplies) and wander'd over to their grocery aisle (didn't know it was even there) .. I got a huge pile of Japanese noodle-soup for next to nothing .. just need to add hot water.
> 
> They also have canned goodies for half the price of all the other stores nearby ... :2thumb:


... mmmmm... Ramen Noodles... what college are YOU still in?


----------



## NaeKid

The_Blob said:


> ... mmmmm... Ramen Noodles... what college are YOU still in?


I am way beyond college - and - my daughter graduated from college 2years ago and is working full-time now - and - raising my grandson.

I love Ramen noodles - it makes a nice quick cheap lunch at work :2thumb:


----------



## sailaway

Ramen Noodles are definately after my time, in my time we called Kraft Cheese and Macaroni Kraft Macaroni and Cheese. I did pick a case of Ramen Noodles up at Sams Club, They were cheap, The kids in Scouts seem to like them. I would be interested in knowing if they store longer than their advertised shelf life.


----------



## Jason

We keep a couple packets of ramen noodles on hand in the kitchen cupboard. They're good when you are in a hurry. I usually add stuff to mine-if I have chicken flavor I add chicken and the same with beef for beef flavor. It makes it feel at least a little bit like I'm not back in my drafty dorm room.


----------



## The_Blob

sailaway said:


> Ramen Noodles are definately after my time, in my time we called Kraft Cheese and Macaroni Kraft Macaroni and Cheese. I did pick a case of Ramen Noodles up at Sams Club, They were cheap, The kids in Scouts seem to like them. I would be interested in knowing if they store longer than their advertised shelf life.


I don't know what the advertised shelf life is, but just the other day I ate some Ramen from 1990 (I did NOT know it was that old at the time & it might've had no nutritive value but it did fill me up), so since I'm a gambling man I will say 'yes'.


----------



## tsrwivey

Chef Boyardee, Ramen noodles, & Kraft mac & cheese are all stored in quantity here. Canned tamales, too. They are easy to grab & take to work for lunch when there are no leftovers. We add a can of tuna to the mac n cheese. Can't be as bad nutritionally as the drive thru. Chef Boyardee & Kraft mac & cheese both come in whole grain now & taste fine. We store what we eat & eat what we store.


----------



## lotsoflead

personally, I can't see wasting time or money storing anything that isn't good for my or my families body, like sausage,Mac and that plastic the call cheeze, we all love it, but it isn't found in our home except maybe once a yr. To stay healthy and med free after the SHsTF, a person has to start by eating healthy before and after the SHsTF.


----------



## sailaway

lotsoflead said:


> personally, I can't see wasting time or money storing anything that isn't good for my or my families body, like sausage,Mac and that plastic the call cheeze, we all love it, but it isn't found in our home except maybe once a yr. To stay healthy and med free after the SHsTF, a person has to start by eating healthy before and after the SHsTF.


I agree about eating healthy, but it seems the healthier a food is for you, the shorter its shelf life is. The crappier food I have in my preps is for longer term SHTF needs. I also have a 1.5 year supply of my vitamin regimine. Crappier food is to take the edge off hunger and suppliment foraged fresh foods.


----------



## JayJay

Canadian said:


> I have lots of crab and tuna and smoked salmon keeps forever. I'm on the lookout for shrimp and lobster. I'd also take anchovies or sardines.
> 
> Not a fan of canned oysters or clams. No snails either. I only like them with lots of butter and I'm only storing vegetable oil and lard.
> 
> I can't bring most of the canned meats home because my wife looks at the sodium and preservatives and says no right away.
> 
> I'm not a fan of canned chicken.
> 
> Millionaire is a good brand for sardines. But they are hit and miss with stamping proper expiry dates. Clover leaf is good for the seafood stuff.


I like the canned chicken..great for chicken salad ..likewise for the turkey, tuna, and ham.

But, around here, sweet pickles are not being made, or being bought first for they are hard to find...maybe that's because China cornered the maket?? Yep--I checked after buying 10 jars ...China made my sweet pickles!!!!!!


----------



## JayJay

Jason said:


> If I had to live on Chef Boyardee Lasagna and Vienna sausages, I think I'd have wished the sh&t would have hit the fan a little harder.
> 
> Sorry, Sail-just my 2 cents.


Are you saying you like vienna sausages like I do?? I have waaaay too many BOBs and now I started a 5 gallon bucket of food items and stuck 2 cans of vinny weenies in---I could eat 10 cans myself!!


----------



## Momturtle

Have bunches of sardines, salmon, have some canned hash, freeze dried shrimp from Emergency Essentials, and I am always looking for a little something to add variety. Bought one can of that canned sausage to check it out. Ohhhh the horror! Kind of smelled like potted meat and had the same consistancy. The can suggested scrambling it with eggs which created a horrid appearing mush. Poor hubby who will eat almost anything absolutely refused. I tried it and couldn't imagine any way to make it paletable. Maybe with chopped onions, celery in little ravioli kind of things . . . nope, it was pretty nasty.


----------



## JayJay

The_Blob said:


> I don't know what the advertised shelf life is, but just the other day I ate some Ramen from 1990 (I did NOT know it was that old at the time & it might've had no nutritive value but it did fill me up), so since I'm a gambling man I will say 'yes'.


I pray you are not kidding--I have 300 packages of the little buggers---and I have to be really desperate to eat something from plastic, as I'm a stay at home old lady and I cook!!!!

If you're truthful, you made my day!!

Someone said the flavor packages go rancid, but the noodles are fine.:scratch


----------



## The_Blob

canned tuna in *OIL* just went on sale here for 3/$1 and nobody is buying it (the water-packed is sold out) I of course went overboard and bought enough to eat a can a day for over a year (I am pretty sure I will NOT be doing that)


----------



## JayJay

The_Blob said:


> canned tuna in *OIL* just went on sale here for 3/$1 and nobody is buying it (the water-packed is sold out) I of course went overboard and bought enough to eat a can a day for over a year (I am pretty sure I will NOT be doing that)


Storage Life of Groceries

shelf life of canned tuna ---5 years...and tuna in oil is better for you and has longer shelf life.


----------



## sailaway

I always thought tuna in water was better for you, I ate that stuff untill I couldn't stand it any more, kinda like peanut butter in college.


----------



## nj_m715

Good deal. Last week Pathmark had 3/$1 canned veggies. They had a limit of 12, but let me break up the sales when I got a couple cases.


----------



## Salekdarling

The_Blob said:


> canned tuna in *OIL* just went on sale here for 3/$1 and nobody is buying it (the water-packed is sold out) I of course went overboard and bought enough to eat a can a day for over a year (I am pretty sure I will NOT be doing that)


It's a shame I find Tuna in oil to be disgusting...but apparently the shelf life is much longer when it is in oil so I better suck it up.


----------



## Salekdarling

The_Blob said:


> that's a nice looking unit, Expeditioner, but I think I could fabricate one for much less (with the amount of material I have laying around MAYBE for free  )


If you can make a unit up, I hope you can take pictures and write down instructions. I'll totally try it out for myself!


----------



## nj_m715

I forgot to ask. Who has the tuna on sale? A local place or large chain. Thanks


----------



## BadgeBunny

Salekdarling said:


> It's a shame I find Tuna in oil to be disgusting...but apparently the shelf life is much longer when it is in oil so I better suck it up.


It's not too bad if you drain off as much oil as you can and then throw in a BUNCH of veggies ... I definitely like water packed better too ... not as heavy tasting ... Actually raw is best but that doesn't store too well ... lol


----------



## HarleyRider

Go for the tuna in oil. You can drain the oil, eat the tuna, and use the oil in your lantern!!


----------



## Lake Windsong

*Date decoder for can goods*

Haven't seen this info on the forum, so I thought I'd add it to this thread. Brand names are in alphabetical order, and an explanation of the Decode Pattern is at the bottom of the post. Hope this helps anyone trying to decipher expiration dates.

Canned Good Shelf Life
And Stamped Code Decoder
by Gail Fialkow

The following will help you decipher those confusing codes on the tops and sides of canned, boxed, bottled goods.

*Brand/Item
Stamped Code
Decode Pattern
Canned Date
Approx Shelf Life*

American Fare Canola Oil
139C8
JJJxY
05/19/98
12 months plus

Arm & Hammer Baking Soda

indefinite

Bluebird OJ canned
ECCHO (see note 1)
MMDDY
01/12/98
24 months

Bush Bro. Beans
61071
MDDYx
06/10/97
36 months

Bush Bro. Chili
61071
MDDYx
06/10/97
24 months max

Campbell Soups
best used by date

18 - 24 months

Campbell V-8 Juice
best used by date

18 months

Capri Sun Juice pouches
8123
YJJJ
05/03/98
18 months

Carnation Breakfast Bars/Drink
7029WW1827
YJJJxxxxxx
01/29/97
9 months

Carnation Evaporated Milk
7029WW1827
YJJJxxxxxx
01/29/97
9 - 15 months

Carnation Instant Bkfst Powder
7029WW1827
YJJJxxxxxx
01/29/97
15 months

Carnation NonFat Dry Milk
7029WW1827
YJJJxxxxxx
01/29/97
12 months

Coffee - instant or brick
best used by date

12 months

Comstock Apples 
2nd line 31238 time
xJJJY
05/03/98
36 months

Contadina Spaghetti Sauce
7268AC9G16C:52
YJJJxxxxxxx:xx
09/25/97
24 months plus

Contadina Tomato Products
7029WW1827
YJJJxxxxxx
01/29/97
24 months

Contandina Pizza Squeeze
7029WW1827
YJJJxxxxxx
01/29/67
18 months

Crisco
8068A
YJJJx
03/09/98
indefinite unopened

Crisco Butter Flavor
8068A
YJJJx
03/09/98
18 mo. unopened

Del Monte Fruits
6270V
YJJJx
09/26/96
30 months

Del Monte Vegetable
8179L
YJJJx
06/28/98
24 months

Dinty Moore Stew or Chili
108118
xMMDDY
08/11/98
60 - 96 months

Dole Canned Juices
best used by date

36 months

Fleischmans Yeast
best used by date

General Mills Wheat Flour
A715W1
QYDDxx 
06/15/97
6 months

General Mills White Flour
B723W1
QYDDxx
07/23/97
15 months

Green Giant Corn or Peas
H7C21
QYxDD
08/21/97
36 months

Green Giant Green Beans
H7C21
QYxDD
08/21/97
24 months

Green Giant Mushrooms
H7C21
LYxDD
08/21/97
48 months

Hanover Canned Vegetables
76294
xYJJJ
10/20/96
24 months plus

Hormel Corned Beef
0802 05U3
XYMM DDxx
02/05/98
indefinite

Hormel Spam
108118
xMMDDY
08/11/98
60 - 96 months

Kellogg Cereals
best used by date

12 mo. past date

Kellogg Pop Tarts
x08117
xMMDDY
08/11/97
6 - 9 months

Libby Pumpkin or Pumpie mix
7029WW1827
YJJJxxxxxx
01/29/97
24 months

Libby Sauer Kraut
18M317
xYMxDD
18M317
18 months

Libby Vegetables
18M317
18M317
18M317
24 months

Libby's Canned Salmon
7029WW1827
YJJJxxxxxx
01/29/97
24 months

Mariani Prunes (@BJ's)
8157
YJJJ
06/06/98
12 months

Motts Apple Juice
WA80725
xxYMMDD
07/25/98
12 months

Motts Apple Sauce jar
WA80725
xxYMMDD
07/25/98
12 months

Nestle Juicy Juice
8214
YJJJ
08/02/98
most 14 months

Nestle Products - Candy
7029WW1827
YJJJxxxxxx
01/29/97
8 - 15 months

Ortega Salsas and Sauces
7029WW1827
YJJJxxxxxx
01/29/97
36 months

Ortega Taco Seasoning Mix
7029WW1827
YJJJxxxxxx
01/29/97
18 months

Progresso Black Beans
L7N26
LYxDD
12/26/97
24 months

Progresso Soups
L7N26
LYxDD
12/26/97
36 months

Quaker Instant Oatmeal
8N08E3
YMDDxx
05/08/98
18 months

Ragu Pasta Sauces - jar
1st line last 4#'s
JJJY
1st line last 4#'s
24 months

Rumford Baking Powder
best used by date

18 months plus

Skippy Peanut Butter
1115M8
MMDDxY
11/15/98
24 months

Snackwell Granola Bars
8213
YJJJ
08/01/98
6 - 8 months

Star Kist Tuna
X177F (bottom line)
xJJJR
06/26/97
60 months

Sweet Success Powder
7029WW1827
YJJJxxxxxx
01/29/97
36 months

Sweet Sue ChknDump/Noodles
1st line last #=y
1st line last #=y
1st line last #=y
24 months

Toll House Morsels/bars/coco
7029WW1827
YJJJxxxxxx
01/29/97
24 months

Welches Grape Juice Plastic
8M24A
YxDDL
01/24/98
12 months

Welches Grape Jelly
8N04H21J
YxDDLxxx
08/04/98
12 months

1. Bluebird: c=1,h=2,a=3,I=4,n=5,s=6,t=7,o=8,r=9,e=0

Julian day Month Codes Year Codes
JJJ Month MM L Q Year Y R

001-031 Jan 1 A H 1996 6 E
032-059 Feb 2 B J 1997 7 F
060-090 Mar 3 C K 1998 8 G
091-120 Apr 4 D L 1999 9 H
121-151 May 5 E M
152-181 Jun 6 F A
182-212 Jul 7 G B
213-243 Aug 8 H C
244-273 Sep 9 I,J D
274-304 Oct 10 J,K E
305-334 Nov 11 K,L F
335-365 Dec 12 L,M G

Copyright notice: used with permission of Gail Fialkow.
This document may be printed and distributed freely so long as the author's name remains and no charge is made.


----------



## HarleyRider

thank you, Lake Windsong! :congrat:


----------



## Clarice

Thanks for the info Lake Windsong.


----------



## easttexas

i like the caned salmon and the tuna packets i also home can lots of stuff venison,etc it will not go bad unless the metal lids rust thru just need to keep it in a dry enviornment i have regurlarly eaten 10 year old canned stuff that was just as tasty as the day i put it up with no side affects other than a full belly my family and friends have also eaten it! i have eaten comercially canned goods WAAY past the dates they put on the cans with the same results. as long as the cans wernt rusted or swollen they were fine . when i was a kid we regurlarly ate the old surplus c and k rations from ww2 when camping or fishing. im sure a lot of folks her would disagree with me but i have enough dried,vacuumed ,dehydrated and canned goods to last me, my kids, my grandkids , and several friends and neighbors about 5 years!


----------



## Davo45

*BPA more a threat for small children*



Conelrad said:


> Be aware most canned food cans are lined with a plastic that leaches BPA (a carcinogen) into the contents. Not a good thing to be eating, but probably better than starving.
> 
> Likely better to dehydrate and save your own items if possible, or buy commercially freeze-dried foods for long term storage.
> 
> There is a great set of videos on You-tube showing how to dehydrate just about everything and it keeps for many years.


The only bad thing about freeze dried and dehydrated foods is that they both require water to reconstitute into edible form for the most part. They definitely have a place.

In regards to the trace amounts of BPA that leach into foods, it appears to be a much greater health risk for small children and infants from what I've read on it. There are so many things in our environment that may cause or does cause cancer in some people I do not believe it is possible to avoid them all.

The food pyramid has changed from what it was even 10 years ago, now the majority of food consumed each day should be raw fruits and vegetables. There are times when this is simply not possible, and as you said it's better to eat more foods containing trace amounts of BPA than starve to death.


----------



## Davo45

easttexas said:


> i like the caned salmon and the tuna packets i also home can lots of stuff venison,etc it will not go bad unless the metal lids rust thru just need to keep it in a dry enviornment i have regurlarly eaten 10 year old canned stuff that was just as tasty as the day i put it up with no side affects other than a full belly my family and friends have also eaten it! i have eaten comercially canned goods WAAY past the dates they put on the cans with the same results. as long as the cans wernt rusted or swollen they were fine . when i was a kid we regurlarly ate the old surplus c and k rations from ww2 when camping or fishing. im sure a lot of folks her would disagree with me but i have enough dried,vacuumed ,dehydrated and canned goods to last me, my kids, my grandkids , and several friends and neighbors about 5 years!


I've eaten more than a few canned goods well beyond the expiration date, including a fair amount of the old C and K rations including while I was the Army National Guard in the early 1980's. Keeping anything in a cool dry environment will prolong its shelf life. With canned goods, the shelf life is when the item inside will have its maximum amount of food value.

The canned kippered herring, tuna, salmon and sardines are all excellent sources of omega 3 fatty acids. I like the herring, salmon and sardines better and my wife and son like the tuna better so we keep both on hand.

One thing that we always do before consuming canned vegetables is to drain the juice from the can and rinse with clean water, mainly to reduce the level of sodium and other preservatives.


----------



## efbjr

*Picky...picky...picky...*



Jason said:


> If I had to live on Chef Boyardee Lasagna and Vienna sausages, I think I'd have wished the sh&t would have hit the fan a little harder.
> 
> Sorry, Sail-just my 2 cents.


In an emergency you'll eat what's available and %&#* well like it!!! 

Reminds me of the scene in the "Jericho" series where the teenage girl is arguing with the store owner and insisting that she just had to have DIET SODA! The thought that went through my mind was: "Don't worry dear...you'll be losing weight soon enough!"

Many people are spoiled by the overabundance of food choices available in our modern society. Just as the recession has taught a LOT of people how to manage their limited money in a better way, the rising cost of food is going to cause a LOT of people to find better ways to stretch their food supply by returning to more basic, prepare it yourself foods. Bet the junk food/fast food markets are going to take a big hit, if they haven't already. :gaah:


----------



## Jason

Ok ok I'll eat the friggin' Spam but only if I can wash it down with Starbucks coffee.


----------



## JayJay

JayJay said:


> I like the canned chicken..great for chicken salad ..likewise for the turkey, tuna, and ham.
> 
> But, around here, sweet pickles are not being made, or being bought first for they are hard to find...maybe that's because China cornered the maket?? Yep--I checked after buying 10 jars ...China made my sweet pickles!!!!!!


I have canned turkey, tuna, chicken, and ham...so I learned the sweet pickle thing occurred here also...and like you I discovered I was buying $1 pickles made in China???? But what are we to do if we want turkey, tuna, ham, and chicken salad??
Disgusting, huh??

Note: DG has sweet pickles for $1.50, but I go to Big Lots and Dollar Tree for $1.

Hey, 50 cents X 20 is $10.00.:congrat:


----------



## gypsysue

Someone above mentioned BPA from the cans getting into the food. I know of a couple people who buy the newest-date cans they can find, then open them up and re-can them in jars, especially with things like tomatoes. Being 'acid', the stuff from the cans leaches into the tomatoes more readily than alkaline-ish foods, is what they say. It's labor-intensive and uses up lids and jars, but if someone is concerned about this, it's an option. It reduces the amount of time the food is in contact with the can, and for long-term storage (more than a year), it's a viable option. (I don't have first-hand, scientific information on this.)


----------



## faithmarie

I loved the show Jericho! I want more like that.
I think maybe the leaching thing is why I was told to buy only tuna and sardines in oil. 
I won't buy anything I wouldn't eat now...... so no spam or canned pasts or what ever might make me heave. Although my hubby said if you are hungry you will eat a rock. Yuck....
I buy a lot of tomato sauce in jars because it tastes great in anything even stuff that calls for plain tomatoes. 
But I love corned beef hash..... that might be nauseating to others. I am always on the look out for it.


----------



## Davo45

I buy spaghetti sauce in jars. Although not canning jars they do a good job of storing dry beans, rice, etc. after they've been cleaned and dried thoroughly first of course.


----------



## nj_m715

Classico jars can take canning lids and the lids that come with the jars reseal with my vac sealer. Great for dehydrated stuff.


----------



## The_Blob

nj_m715 said:


> Classico jars can take canning lids and the lids that come with the jars reseal with my vac sealer. Great for dehydrated stuff.


I didn't know that, thanx! :2thumb:


----------



## efbjr

*Be careful...*



nj_m715 said:


> Classico jars can take canning lids and the lids that come with the jars reseal with my vac sealer. Great for dehydrated stuff.


Aldi's sells fruit in jars that look like canning jars. Be careful of them. When you try to clean and reuse the jars for general storage, the lids reseal very tight and are almost impossible to open.  I tossed a couple of the empties rather than risk the possibility of a jar breaking and causing injury (serious cuts) when trying to reopen them. :gaah:

BTW...the fruit is OK, just don't try to reuse the jars.


----------



## The_Blob

efbjr said:


> Aldi's sells fruit in jars that look like canning jars. Be careful of them. When you try to clean and reuse the jars for general storage, the lids reseal very tight and are almost impossible to open.  I tossed a couple of the empties rather than risk the possibility of a jar breaking and causing injury (serious cuts) when trying to reopen them. :gaah:
> 
> BTW...the fruit is OK, just don't try to reuse the jars.


I am not familiar with the term "sealed too tight"... :lolsmash:


----------



## efbjr

The_Blob said:


> I am not familiar with the term "sealed too tight"... :lolsmash:


We washed the jars and lids, let them dry out and put the covers on the jars. When we went to use them, the lids had somehow sealed to the jar like they had been glued on! :dunno: Rather than risk the chance of forcing the bottles open and possibly breaking one, with the chance of a bad cut, :gaah: we tossed them.


----------



## Centraltn

Next time put the lids on upside down LOL


----------



## LincTex

efbjr said:


> the lids reseal very tight and are almost impossible to open.


Not a problem - - when you are ready to open them, just poke a hole in the lid to release the vacuum.

Yes, it destroys the lids, but at least you don't ruin the contents - or the jar!!!


----------



## BillM

*I had*

I had an old man give me a jar of okra his wife canned thirty seven years ago.

He said it was still good.

I just thanked him and took them home.

Any one want to try them ? :goodluck:


----------



## joyfulheart

I'll take the jar! Running out of jars here, quite sad. LOL

I might try them, but I think I'd have to be reallly drunk and reallly hungry to actually do it. hahaha


----------



## DJgang

BillM said:


> I had an old man give me a jar of okra his wife canned thirty seven years ago.
> 
> He said it was still good.
> 
> I just thanked him and took them home.
> 
> Any one want to try them ? :goodluck:


LOL, how sweet ! :kiss:


----------



## gypsysue

A few years ago an acquaintance was cleaning out the house of an older woman who had gone into a nursing home. She offered me dozens of jars of home-canned food, mostly fruits and jellies. Some were dated as far back as 1972, some were as new as the 1990s.

I took them all. I opened the jars, a couple at a time, and dumped the contents into our chicken pen, then washed the jars. Most had decent screw bands/rings on them. Most were pints and a few dozen half-pint jelly jars.

The chickens' favorite was the cherries! Broke my heart to see all the food 'wasted', but it was fun to see the chickens enjoy it.


----------



## lotsoflead

open the sealed jars with a bottle opener


----------



## efbjr

*Didn't work...*



lotsoflead said:


> open the sealed jars with a bottle opener


We tried a grip bottle opener, but the suckers were stuck like they had been crazy glued! :gaah: :surrender:

(These were screw on caps.)


----------



## LincTex

gypsysue said:


> mostly fruits and jellies.... and dumped the contents into our chicken pen.


That's a shame. I would not have been afraid to eat them myself (at least the jellies and jams)


----------



## Clarice

Our chickens love it when we share with them the contents of questionable jars of vegies and fruit. Last night I found a jar of our homemade vegie soup that had lost it's seal and there was such a fight in the chicken pen..


----------



## Oxnard

*Zatarains Boxed Rice*

An FYI, cooked and served a box of Zatarains Spanish Rice that was 5 years out of date (didn't look at exp. date until after cooking it)! Turned out fine, no ill effects.


----------



## gypsysue

LincTex said:


> That's a shame. I would not have been afraid to eat them myself (at least the jellies and jams)


Yes, it was a shame. Most of the fruit, jams, and jellies smelled and looked like they were still good. Sometimes I feel sick that we didn't keep those. There was some fruits and most of the veggies that definitely didn't smell or look right, and I have no regrets about feeding them to the chickens.

But with every jar I opened I thought of the woman who spent hours preparing and canning all those many jars of fruit. All the anticipation she had over the good food they would eat later. I often wondered why there was so much and so old? Why didn't they eat this stuff?

I am still grateful for the dozens of jars and screw-band rings, though.


----------



## lotsoflead

gypsysue said:


> Yes, it was a shame. Most of the fruit, jams, and jellies smelled and looked like they were still good. Sometimes I feel sick that we didn't keep those. There was some fruits and most of the veggies that definitely didn't smell or look right, and I have no regrets about feeding them to the chickens.
> 
> But with every jar I opened I thought of the woman who spent hours preparing and canning all those many jars of fruit. All the anticipation she had over the good food they would eat later. I often wondered why there was so much and so old? Why didn't they eat this stuff?
> 
> I am still grateful for the dozens of jars and screw-band rings, though.


It couldn't have been to bad if the chickens ate it and you ate the chicken and eggs.People have died from some of the crap the the meat we buy in stores was fed when it was alive.


----------



## AnonyManx

I have that can rack (bought from Costco), as well as one that has more medium and small levels (no #10 can row). The 2nd one was bought directly from a Shelf Reliance rep at almost the same price as the Costco one...

Love those racks.

I'm sure DH could have built something similar for less, but he has too many projects on his list already. His time is worth money, and in this case it was worth paying for a pre-made setup...


----------



## faithmarie

gypsysue said:


> A few years ago an acquaintance was cleaning out the house of an older woman who had gone into a nursing home. She offered me dozens of jars of home-canned food, mostly fruits and jellies. Some were dated as far back as 1972, some were as new as the 1990s.
> 
> I took them all. I opened the jars, a couple at a time, and dumped the contents into our chicken pen, then washed the jars. Most had decent screw bands/rings on them. Most were pints and a few dozen half-pint jelly jars.
> 
> The chickens' favorite was the cherries! Broke my heart to see all the food 'wasted', but it was fun to see the chickens enjoy it.


I just love chickens.... you still get to eat the food...kinda ....


----------



## daisydog75

Cans of food make up a large percentage of my food preps until i can hone my gardening and preserving skills(Not so big in the UK doing your own canning).I can quite happily say that i have eaten shedloads of cans that are way past their expiry date(some up to 10 years)with no ill effects.
Just check the can is not damaged and smell the contents before consuming.


----------



## d_saum

efbjr said:


> We washed the jars and lids, let them dry out and put the covers on the jars. When we went to use them, the lids had somehow sealed to the jar like they had been glued on! :dunno: Rather than risk the chance of forcing the bottles open and possibly breaking one, with the chance of a bad cut, :gaah: we tossed them.


Here's a little trick my mother taught me when I was a kid. Run the top of the jar/lid under hot water for about 30 seconds or so (as hot as your faucet will go) and then use a rubber glove/towel/whatever to get a good grip and they'll open right up for you. I've done it multiple times in front of girlfriends and they always laugh at first telling me it won't work. Then they are amazed when the lid opens up easy peasy and I look like a bad azz mamma jamma!  (ok, not really.. but that's how I feel).


----------



## vet75fem

sailaway said:


> We cleaned my 90 year old Mother in Law's Apartment out over the weekend. I noticed what canned food she had was a couple years past shelf life. Also bandaids and other goods in the medicine cabinet were beyond shelf life or old and yellowed. Things don't seem to last that long, before they are bad. I am trying to figure an optimal ammount of time and food to stock so that I am not over invested, but prepared. I like the time frame of 3 months supply. In my rotation as shelf times begin to end I am thinking of donating to the local food bank. Are there any other thoughts as to time and ammount


If you vacume seal stuff and keep in cool temps; they last a lot longer. Temps and light determine anythings self life. Food banks,etc. will not keep items beyond shelf life either due to legalities. Bandaids, etc. usually keep. Bagging old ones in zip bags and donnating them is an idea. Soup kitchens to women's shelters all need first aid items.


----------



## Series80

well back to the original OP question on Dollar General items , I routinely get canned goods from them , especially the sardines and fish products in general , spams ,luncheon meats ,I dont usually get potted meat as it just looks like something someone spit into the can , but otherwise its edible ,from what Ive seen the shelf life on the cans indicate its got about a 2 year shelf life! I just opened some tuna and some sardines that had gone over one month , ate them both ,both still tasted fresh . I will say this , it depends on what the fish is packed in , Ive founfd oil is the best ,its keeps the meat fresher longer , water is probably the best if you consume under the due time , tomato paste,mustard etc degrades the fish quicker and the taste fades faster! But as far as shelf life goes these are good along time , just dont get them too hot or it will spoil in the can!


----------



## Onebigelf

Magi said:


> I just got back from our local Family Dollar. I had to pick up a few supplies for the office, so i wandered over to the canned food section. I noticed a canned sausage, the brand name was Banners, it looked like a breakfast patty. Has anyone tried this and is it any good?


Let me think how to put this. NOOOOO, Oh God, NO NO NO NO NO. That stuff is the most amazingly FOUL matter in the known universe.

Does that cover it?

John

If I can add a note on Shelf Life. The date stamped on the can usually says "Best if Used BY:" Shelf life is the date that the manufacturer feels confident that the product will still be at it's best with no deterioration, NOT the spoilage date. Canned goods will last for decades if they are kept intact, cool and dry. There might be some reduction in the quality of the color, texture and nutritional values (notably vitamin counts as these break down) but they will feed you just fine. I've eaten C-rat pB&J that was 50 years old and I'm not dead yet. I'm not even sure it would have tasted any better if it had been fresh ;-)


----------



## LincTex

Onebigelf said:


> Canned goods will last for decades if they are kept intact, cool and dry. There might be some reduction in the quality of the color, texture and nutritional values (notably vitamin counts as these break down) but they will feed you just fine.


Absolutely correct.... I have eaten many foods in my life that are past "expiration date". The color and texture might change some, but if the can isn't bulging and it "smells OK", then go ahead and eat it.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/foru...ed-meats-beans-food-storage-12710/#post153558


----------



## rawhide2971

I have to get in on this.
Canned Salmon We love it in my home so we tend to stock up - Most of the time the shelf life is at least 5 years but its good much longer, trust me I know....
Canned Tuna - Same as salmon....not sure about the new packaged stuff but I have a few packs in my larder for a quick snack.
Canned Chicken - Usually stamped with at least a 3 year date if not a little longer and I bet it will last much longer.
SPAM - no not the email stuff - the stuff some of us grew up on come on its good stuff you can fry it or eat it right out of the can and the fat will keep you alive all by itself. Slap it on a couple of pieces of bread and its yummy with enough mustard....and it lasts forever.
Lots of off the shelf canned stuff will last much longer than the advertised or stamped date on the lable, will it lose some of the nutrients, maybe but it will fill the belly and keep you going until you can skin the cat or the opposum you caught out back...


Ramen noodels (look up Technician775 on youtube and see how he stores them) I have 5 - 5 gallon buckets with oxygen absorbers and gamma lids full of these things, the grandsons love them and in an emergency they will eat them all day long and there is enough variety they will not get tired of them.

Don't forget to store away some hard candy the sugar is good for quick energy. Same with dried fruit.


----------



## ras1219como

I second everything Rawhide said. I also keep a ton of corned beef hash on hand. It last and I love it with toast and eggs.


----------



## rawhide2971

ohhhhhhh forgot about the cornbeef hash......ditto that....


----------



## MDsapper

i'm not really going to be in one place for very long for the next couple of years. do ya'll have any suggestions for food storage in this kind of situation?


----------



## MDsapper

ras1219como said:


> I second everything Rawhide said. I also keep a ton of corned beef hash on hand. It last and I love it with toast and eggs.


i'll pile on the corned beef hash, then lay 2 eggs over easy on top, break open the yolks so it seeps into the hash and load up some english muffins with it


----------



## LincTex

MDsapper said:


> i'm not really going to be in one place for very long


If you have to be mobile, you can't store a lot. Unless you can have caches in multiple locations?

You will likely be eating what you bring with you as you move around, so no long term storage.


----------



## MDsapper

LincTex said:


> If you have to be mobile, you can't store a lot. Unless you can have caches in multiple locations?
> 
> You will likely be eating what you bring with you as you move around, so no long term storage.


i do have a water proof tough box that i got when i was deploying to iraq that can hold a lot of stuff, do you have any suggestions for a small supply of food that i can store in there?


----------



## readytogo

Great info here, my two cents worth's, canned food is emergency food only to much salt and chemicals for me, I canned my own saved money and eat what we like at home, you must make time get the family involved but the rewards will pay you back. Every year during bad weather the power goes out, so I cut back in frozen goods and do more canning, seen friends and family with freezers full of spoiled meat/seafood. I have a small food dehydrator for fruits, veg, herbs and my gas oven for meats, but a wood box that will hold the oven racks, small fan and 60/70 watt light bulb will make a nice dehydrator.


----------



## machinist

Yes. Do your own canning in jars, as long as you can keep it from freezing it will last for years. We also dehydrate eggs, vacuum seal them with a Foodsaver, and put the packages in the freezer for longer life, since the fat in the egg powder will go rancid over time. That means that if the power goes out, we take all the dried egg packages out and don't worry too much about them, since they will keep for months, beginning when they thaw. 

Any other dehydrated foods last longer as long as there is no fat in them. We commonly kept smoked and salt cured pork for about 5 to 6 months with no problem. If sliced, deboned, and vacuum sealed I think that would last much longer, but haven't tried it. 

I didn't read this entire thread, but if no one mentioned it, commercially canned foods are usually good well past the expiration date, I have been told and some experience bears that out.


----------



## Toffee

machinist said:


> I didn't read this entire thread, but if no one mentioned it, commercially canned foods are usually good well past the expiration date, I have been told and some experience bears that out.


I can attest to canned foods lasting a long time. I don't even check dates on food anymore to be honest. We get expired and dying and dent cans and goods from the store all the time and no one ever gets sick.


----------



## LincTex

MDsapper said:


> I'm not really going to be in one place for very long for the next couple of years. Do y'all have any suggestions for food storage in this kind of situation?


This sounds like you will be staying mobile.

To be mobile, you need small size and light weight, 
and to do that your food needs to have no water (water=heavy)

Sounds like dehydrated foods is your main goal.


----------



## MDsapper

thats what i'm leaning towards, do you have any brands that you would suggest?


----------



## Dakine

MDsapper said:


> thats what i'm leaning towards, do you have any brands that you would suggest?


You might check backpacking forums. I got a book for dehydrating and preparing my own backpacking recipes, I'll see if I can find the link to it on Amazon, I know I've seen other people here on PS discussing it, maybe the author is a poster here, I forget.

Oh and I've also heard that switching to a diet of dehydrated foods can cause constipation so be sure to have access to enough clean water and any OTC meds you might need, at least while your body climatizes... I have no idea how long that might take, probably different for everyone and more info would probably be found on the backpack forums.

Here's the book I got:
http://www.amazon.com/Backpack-Gour...=1368569697&sr=8-1&keywords=backpack+cookbook


----------



## MDsapper

thanks a bunch, and i'm looking at a few water filters that i can keep with me where ever i go.


----------



## LincTex

MDsapper said:


> That's what I'm leaning towards, do you have any brands that you would suggest?


Yes: 
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclien...ar+dehydrator&fp=96cb4b18f9c4339e&safe=images


----------

